# Pictures from Cracow (Poland) - [56k: Over 200 pics inside]



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

So ss.org... Today was a nice day, so I decided to take a small bicycle tour around the Old Town, and make some pictures/vids, so everyonw will be able to see some nice places.

From the help of wikipedia Ill also write something about the places/buildings you will see in this "small" tour pictory

Kraków, in English also spelled Krakow or Cracow, pronounced is one of the largest and oldest cities in Poland, and is a popular tourist location, containing a World Heritage Site in the historic centre. Situated on the Vistula river (Polish: Wis&#322;a) in the Lesser Poland region, the city dates back to the 7th century. Kraków has traditionally been one of the leading centres of Polish academic, cultural and artistic life, and is one of Poland's most important economic centres. It was the capital of Poland from 1038 to 1596.
The city has grown from a Stone Age settlement to Poland's second most important city. It has grown out from a hamlet on Wawel Hill, and was reported as a busy trading centre of Slavonic Europe in 965.[4] With the emergence of the Second Polish Republic, Kraków restored its role as a major academic and cultural centre with the establishment of new universities.

I'll start not with the Old Town, but with "Podgórze", where there was a Jewish Ghetto during the WWII.
Some Jewish Memorial - notice the wall Geraman's made to look like Jewish gravestones, that's the last wall standing.










St Joseph's church, built 1905-1909








The Church view from the entrance to "Bednarski Park" and later the park itself.


























"Interesting built" You can see the word "Auschwitz" and later "Wieliczka"(Wieliczka a place close to Cracow, there is a world known salt mine...




























What do you knwo.. there's a Bread Festival today 













Corpus Christi Church, 1405









Municipal Engineering Museum









High School number 6





Hee used to be a go-kart track - Robert Kubica (F1) used to come here









Kazimierz - is a historical district of Kraków (Poland), best known for being home to a Jewish community from the 14th century until the Second World War.





Old Synagogue, 15th century













Remuh Synagogue, 1557


















"Noah's Ark" Jewish style restaurant.. just like the sign says...





Now we're going to the Old Town - Main Square













The Main Post Office










Very helpful information - a map + some descriptions about historical places


































The little market square













The Main Market Square:
Main Market Square, Kraków - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





























Sukiennice - The Cloth Hall





Town Hall Tower




"Mariacki" Church 










































































































Some church + The Juliusz S&#322;owacki Theater

























The town walls ( Remainings )




The Barbican of Kraków





US ARMY









The Barbican of Kraków






























































Galeria Krakowska - the biggest shoppin mall in Cracow






































































The Forian Gate - leads to the main square









































































































Yeah ! Down is playing in Cracow 
Of couse Sebastian isn't going  























Wawel Castle - the Biggest Castle in Poland
Wawel Castle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia















































































The Wawel Dragon - Smok Wawelski - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

notice the fire









Wisla - Vistula river









































Sheraton Hotel


























































































































The Jagiellonian University
Jagiellonian University - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia























































Well Maybe making pictures while riding the bike was not a good idea 
While I was riding with a moderate speed, I didnt see stairs.. and of course fell of them and off the bicycle 
I hurt my back, my left elbow and wrist, my knees and my left ankle  Alos I need to repair my bike ...

nut the worst thing of it all... I damaged my mp3 player 





Still it works  Just the screen.. isn't working :ugh

Thanks for wathcing


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2009)

Sebastian: king of the huge picstory. 

That was really cool, lots of neat architecture in Krakow! I bet you looked like a tourist taking all the pics. 

I loved the random picture of the phone on the wall and the picture of the US missile in the park.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank You Rick 
Yeah .... Still not many tourists on bicycles  - It was the fastest way to get around.. still it took me over 3,5 hours to make pics...

This was only the Old Town, and part of Kazimierz.. still a lot more to see.. Next week Ill take some more pictures : also random for you Rick


----------



## nikt (Jun 14, 2009)

no pigeons?? that's not Cracow 

love the picstory Seba


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 14, 2009)

That was awesome man, thanks for taking the time to take those pics 

My mother has some family / cousins in Poland, I must go there one day


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank You nikt - Look closelly  you'll find them 

Thanks Patrick


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 14, 2009)

That was a truly awesome watch sir,
That's also what i love about this forum in comparison to others, people throwing up random pictures of their city, just a story of some pictures they made of their guitars to share the beauty to other fellows.

And your city does remind me of Riga, Latvia. i've been there 8 days for a school project, Dutch people living in a Latvian familly, and the other way around. Maybe if you're interested i put some pictues up?


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 14, 2009)

Of course man ! put them up 


just not in this thread


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 14, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Of course man ! put them up
> 
> 
> just not in this thread



I'll put up a thread tomorrow!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2009)

heeey, i´ve been there! 

i was on a tour of the concentration camps in 9th grade, and not only have i seen the worst of those, but i´ve seen the awesomeness that poland can offer (excellent ice cream!), and the sketchyness of the cities there 

heeey, i´ve been there! 

i was on a tour of the concentration camps in 9th grade, and not only have i seen the worst of those, but i´ve seen the awesomeness that poland can offer (excellent ice cream!), and the sketchyness of the cities there


----------



## K-Roll (Nov 6, 2009)

beautiful city.. it is quite like my hometown.. I am from Bratislava - Slovakia.. it is not that much different imho.. I like the blue 'call of duty' kinda bridge


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2009)

K-Roll said:


> beautiful city.. it is quite like my hometown.. I am from Bratislava - Slovakia.. it is not that much different imho.. I like the blue 'call of duty' kinda bridge



you must love the movies Eurotrip and Hostel, right? RIGHT?


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 6, 2009)

I wonder when some dumb ass will quote all of the original post?


----------



## K-Roll (Nov 8, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you must love the movies Eurotrip and Hostel, right? RIGHT?




those are my favourite documentaries about Slovakia..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 8, 2009)

haha! 

i´m thinking of the scene in eurotrip when they arrive in the ravaged and disgusting eastern european scene, and they ask the guy where they are, and he goes "BRATISLAVA!"


----------

